# 2008 Caad9



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

Hola

I think I am going to get the 08 caad9 5. I think its a pretty good deal. I was also drawn to the Systemsix 1, but that bike is well over 3,000. With a nice set of wheels and maybe a new crankset the caad9 will rock pretty hard. Plus I can keep the wheels/whatever else i upgrade when i get a new bike. Anyone have any suggestions for a light wheelset for the caad? Or any other components that might be worth the upgrade? Its a 105/ultegra combo group. I'm going to race with this bike as soon as I can.

Much appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Check out Dura ace wheels the 7800 or 7801SL they seem very good value for money right now, although I've ridden the Kysrium ES and SL on CAAD7, Six 13 and System 6 and they are rugged and light. 
It does depend on the type of racing you're going to be doing, any TT's and the Planet X 50's are hard to beat, budget for Swisstop brake pads and they make great road racing wheels too. Hard as nails with alot of people using them for cyclo cross.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Contact a builder and get a custom set of wheels. Don't go for the pre-builts unless you have spare money to burn.


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the replies...i think to start out I'm gonna just gonna upgrade to a Thompson seat post and stem, and probably wheels. I cant wait to rip it up on my new ride.:mad2:


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm trying to unload a System6 frame/ fork/ headset/ stem somewhat cheaply. I could probably even throw a kit together and build it up fairly nicely for under $3k...Ultegra SL-ish.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

SleeveleSS said:


> Don't go for the pre-builts unless you have spare money to burn.


disagree. not all non-custom wheels are crappy. 

blanket statements tend to be worthless.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I just took delivery of my CAAD9 about two months ago; one of the best bikes I have ridden! I immediately exchanged the brakes, rear cog, rear derailleur and both shifters to Dura-Ace and will soon exchange the crankset, front derailleur and chain to Dura-Ace as well.

The CAAD9 105/Ultegra combo is great however, if you crave more precise shifting and lighter parts, Dura-Ace is super sweet! I think the CAAD9 is rather compliant for a 6000 series aluminum frame, and there is no questioning its stiffness and strength...spot on! Thus, I think it is a great platform to build on...the money you saved on buying a CAAD9 over a SystemSix or SuperSix can now be invested in upgrade parts for your CAAD9.

For wheels, I'd consider Chris King Classics on Mavic Open Pro rims, Shimano Dura Ace or Roval Fuse SL. I ordered a set of Industry Nine Egos in all silver however I am concerned about the ride quality. The I9 wheel is light and really stiff...we'll see. I did however, change my tires to Vittoria Evo CX open tubulars and that enhanced the ride a great deal. When my I9's come, I am going to use a set of Specialized S-Works Roubaix Open Tubular tires; I think that will help against the stiff wheelset.

So, upgrades to consider:

New Handlebar (WTF...That ControlTech is uncomfortible)
New Saddle (I like having sex! Get a Specialized BG; I have a Toupe Gel)
New Wheels (They are garbage; get something light, stiff and compliant)
New Tires (Fast rolling and shock absorbing; most any Open Tubular shall suffice)

Enjoy your new CAAD9


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

manhattanproj said:


> disagree. not all non-custom wheels are crappy.
> 
> blanket statements tend to be worthless.


Of course not all are, but as a general trend, you can get a lighter wheel for cheaper by going custom.


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

thanks a lot all. I hear good things about the DT swiss 1450's...might go with those...plus they would look sweet on the white caad frame. Tire selection and saddle comments noted...i also enjoy a comfortable saddle! Yea I'm gonna go order all this stuff this week sometime, hopefully I'll be riding sometime this year ha h:mad2: a.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I just experimented with my tire pressure on my Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires this week. I have dropped tire pressure to 110 psi from 120 psi. The bike is night and day smoother, quieter and seems to be just as fast rolling and handles as well, if not better! I commute 20 miles each way, every day and the 10 psi change has make my commute all the more enjoyable. I have also noticed that my rear wheel stays put better; I was noticing that sometimes, on harder accelerations, the rear wheel would hop and skip off the road...problem solved!!! Quite frankly, I couldn't imagine a more satisfying ride; just another example of just how amazing the CAAD9 is! Fast, smooth and tight, crisp handling.

I also got my new handlebar and stem setup. The OEM ControlTech aluminum bar was driving me nuts! I love ControlTech MTB bars however their road bars need some help...the overall geometry and fit of the bar was way off. I upgraded to the Deda Elementi SuperNatural handlebar and Zero100 stem, both in the dark metal finish! Both parts are made of tripple butted 7075 aluminum; they are much lighter and way stiffer. For starters, the handlebar fits me infinantly better. Though both bars are marked as a 42cm, the new Deda is a good 1.5-2cm narrower, which I like and the drops are way shorter and shallower. The minor geometry changes to the bar have increased my comfort and fit to such a degree, it shocked the hell out of me. I can breathe easier, climb better and descend more confidently! Also, the bar/stem setup is much stiffer, bringing me a new sense of confidence with my control and handling. I LOVE THIS BIKE!!!

Coming soon...

Industry Nine Ego Clincher wheels (Polished Silver)
Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 Gruppo (The Whole Thing)


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I scored some more goodies for my beloved CAAD9; this bike never ceases to amaze me! I got my hands on a set of lightly used 6600 Ultegra cranks which I retrofit a set of 7700 D/Ace 53/39 chain rings on, because I had them. I also got a Thomson Elite seatpost in place of the Cannondale C2. To my surprise, these were some of the most significant changes I have made.

For starters, the front shifting is smoother and faster than ever before...HUGE difference between my new setup and the 105 that was on there. Also, I have noticed a significant improvement in efficiency. Maybe it is increased stiffness or reduced weight however, the 6600 crankset spins easier and smoother.

As for the seatpost, I had been warned about installing a 7000 series aluminum post on such a bike; it would be too harsh, they said. Interestingly enough, I find that the added road feel is quite pleasant. The bike doesn't feel any harsher but more lively. I do have a greater sense for the road and feel more in-tune to my ride. I had to change the seatpost, mostly to do with the clamp. On the Cannondale C2 post, the nose of my saddle was either too high or too low; with the Thomson, I have infinite adjust!

In short while, I will upgrade the seatpost to the new Deda Zero100 in dark metal finish, to match the handlebar and stem however, this Thomson was free (lightly used) so I am not complaining.

Since my first parking lot ride on my CAAD9, I was truly amazed with its caliber performance and ride quality; truly a spectacular bike. With each upgrade, more and more positive qualities of the bike are exposed. From the factory, this bike is a wolf in sheep's clothing. One of the best road frames I have ridden, just masked with average, inexpensive parts.

I'm actually quite glad I saw the difference between 105 and D/Ace as I was certain I would never truly notice a difference, and going to D/Ace would simply be for snobbery. I never rode this bike with the 105 kit...as soon as I got it, I upgraded the rear cogs, rear derailleur, brakes and shifters to 7800 D/Ace. With my new Ultegra/D-Ace crankset, I am blown away by the improved efficiency and shift performance. Ultegra and D/Ace really are worth the money; I am glad I figured that out! I still have the 105 front derailleur however, I am not too worried about that.

In the fall, when 7900 comes out, I will most likely upgrade the entire gruppo however, now is not the time for that...I will enjoy what I have got.

I still remember my debate as to whether or not I should pull the trigger on a Specialized Tarmac SL2 or a Cannondale SuperSix...I am so glad I got my CAAD9...the best bike ever. I really don't have much to go before this becomes my Uber bike...my Industry Nine Ego's are on order, but like everything else Industry Nine, these wheels take a while. I think I am going on 7 or 8 weeks of waiting now...whatever, they will be worth it. The Shimano R-550's I have are some of the worst wheels I have ever ridden, and they are ugly too. I have a set of brand new Specialized S-Works Roubaix Open Tubular tires that I want to experiment with too...I have almost worn down my Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires...that's what I get for shredding!

I hope everyone else is enjoying his CAAD9!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How about Caad 9 on Campy Record grouppo ? would that be an ultimate bike ?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

zamboni said:


> How about Caad 9 on Campy Record grouppo ? would that be an ultimate bike ?


If the best isn't good enough for you than, I'd say a Campy Record built CAAD9 would be the best...it sure beats the SRAM garbage. I fancy myself a Shimano guy...Dura-Ace all the way! I love the look and feel of Campy however, it is too much work and money. I see Dura-Ace as the answer to all my needs; it is smooth, light, looks great and nowhere near as expensive as the likes of Record or Red...we'll see how that changes with 7900.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure what facts you're using in forming the opinion that Sram is "garbage". Sram Force is lighter than Dura Ace, and Rival is lighter than Ultegra SL (comparison here). Both Sram groups are cheaper than the Shimano alternative. Shimano doesn't really have an offering to compete with Sram Red. Sram shifting is solid and precise, hoods well shaped, and all cables are routed under the bars. The only place you *might* have an argument is with the cranks.

That being said, I like Shimano and have ridden some form of it on all my bikes. Shimano makes very good components. If you're going to make a generalized statement like that be prepared to back it up.

Cannondale makes great bikes. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

To the OP, you said one of your first upgrades would be a thomson post and stem. While I would agree with the post upgrade, as the thomson is the best post out there, despite it not being carbon, if your CAAD 9 comes with the Cannondale "fire" stem, it is a pretty darn good stem. It is very light, around 125 grams I think, and it seems to be plenty stiff to me. I think there are wiser ways to spend your money than upgrading the stock stem. Just my .002.


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

My caad9 is still on the way...expected delivery date, June 16ish. I've got the deda supernaturals and zero100 stem for it also. I'm not sure about seatpost, thomson setback is a definite possibility, let me know how you like your deda one, Myles!!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

atrack24 said:


> My caad9 is still on the way...expected delivery date, June 16ish. I've got the deda supernaturals and zero100 stem for it also. I'm not sure about seatpost, thomson setback is a definite possibility, let me know how you like your deda one, Myles!!


The Deda setup has been one of the best upgrades yet. Quite honestly, I chose the Deda SuperNatural handlebar and the Zero100 stem because it seemed like Thomson.it. They are 7075 aluminum, like Thomson, but have a cleaner, sleeker finish...not like it was machined from a chunk of aluminum. I ordered the SuperNatural because it had short and shallow dimensions...I ordered a 42, like the ControlTech that came on the CAAD9 however, when I got the bar, it was obviously narrower...Deda measures end to end, not center to center...my 42 Deda is actually a 40. No problem, I am actually more comfortable with the narrower bar, it ever so slightly readjusted my reach to be more comfortable and I can seem to open up my chest and breath freer.

Like I said, I love the Deda stuff...I switched my handlebar and stem at the same time, because they are 31.7...I didn't want to take a chance. I don't know if it was the stem or bar, or a combination of both but the overall stability of the bike has improved immensely. The front end of my CAAD9 is as stiff as I would ever want it. The increase in stiffness and inherently handling and control, was mind blowing...you will notice it before your first turn off your street on your ride. So, contrary to cyclust, I think the stem upgrade is worthwhile. I used the stock Cannondale C4 stem...I never had a problem but the Deda setup is appreciably better...you can't have a front end that is too stiff!

As for your seatpost, Thomson stuff is amazing; I like it as much as I like the Deda stuff. I am using a Thomson Elite in silver currently...zero offset. As far as setback, I like a little as it keeps my saddle neutral on its rails. On my zero offset, the clamp is all the way at the front of the rails. I scored this post from a friend, used, but will eventually be exchanged for a Deda Zero100 seatpost in dark metal polish to match the stem and handlebar. Cyclust also mentioned that the Thomson seatpost is amazing, short of being carbon...what does carbon have to do with it? For starters, a Thomson Elite is lighter than many carbon posts...it will not crack and fail and looks sweet. Oh, and ride quality? If your ride's quality is dependent on your seatpost, I'd consider a new frame! The CAAD9 is compliant and smooth for any means. Adding the Thomson from the Cannondale C2 carbon post was surprisingly pleasant. I wouldn't say the ride is any harsher however, I have enhanced road feel. As far as a seatpost suggestion, check your fit before deciding on a setback or offset post however, you can't go wrong with a Thomson. For about the same money, you can have the Deda which is as good as the Thomson and matches your stem and handlebar...Like I said

Deda Elementi = Thomson.it


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

I appreciate the response. I saw that the Supernaturals are measured O-O so I ordered the 44's. I know for sure that a C-C 42 fits so I hope it is the same. Yea I guess I should get the bike before I decide on a seatpost. The Thomson setback is 16mm, not a huge amount, but I do not want to be back any further than I have to be. Not 100% in love with the bended post style, but for thomson quality its worth it. The masterpiece is under 200grams also for the 330mm length. The caad9 is a 27.2 seat tube size right? Other than that Im just really excited. I love that this whole set-up including my dt swiss wheels is under 2 grand.:thumbsup:


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep, 27.2mm...enjoy!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The shimano Dura-Ace is not a bad grouppo but for me to pay 30% more for 7900 is not worth it.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

zamboni said:


> The shimano Dura-Ace is not a bad grouppo but for me to pay 30% more for 7900 is not worth it.


Because you have so much experience riding with 7900, right?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No but trying to buy spare parts on Shimano is very difficult plus they had increased the 7900 grouppo pricing when the product is release.

Shimano Dura Ace 7900 $2600 
Campagnolo Record-10 Double $2194 

I rather stay with Campy Record and I doubt if any one would rush to get the 7900 in Oct 08.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Latest Dilemma...

I have been riding this bike for 3 months? Whilst the bike has responded and performed well to my every command, there is an apparent flex in the front end. It took some time before I noticed it and I became more aware of it after I installed my new handlebar and stem. The stiffer stem and handlebar combo afford me the opportunity to concentrate on other elements of a bicycle front end, such as the fork and wheel. I have narrowed the culprit down to these two; fork and wheel.

The fork is excellent for a bike of this price point however I can't help but ask, "is there something better?" I believe there is...in the form of an Alpha Q or Reynolds Ouzo Pro. Supposedly, these are the two stiffest aftermarket forks available, with the Reynolds offering greater ride quality and, in my opinion, better looks.

While the flex of the Cannondale fork has never steered me wrong, pun intended, it would be nice to eliminate that feeling and gain some confidence. It feels just as one would expect, a light deflection torquing the fork. I feel it mostly at speed on straights or in harder turns. Again, not ride threatening, but I am aware it is happening.

My I9 road wheels should be here within the week. I figure I'll give it a few weeks with the upgraded wheels to see how things go before I pop for the new Ouzo Pro fork however, it is interesting. One way or the other, I am glad to finally get off the Shimano R-550, aka, Crapola Deluxe!

Still the best road bike I could have asked for, and the learning experience has been priceless.

With the new wheels, I am going to experiment with my two tire options...Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX 23c and Specialized S-Works Roubaix Open Tubular 23/25c...I trust they will feel similar but I am interested. My Vittorias are a little worn, but still feel and grip excellent!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought I would add to this thread that my CAAD9 is still the best road bike ever! I took delivery of my i9 Ego's this week; they were worth every minute of my 12 week wait.

Pulling them out of the unassuming brown box, the glow from the sunlight immediately indicated I may have a glare issue off the front hub; these wheels are shiny! Upon close inspection, they appear to be one of the simplest designs; every part perfectly balances form and function...a CNC masterpiece!

I had to wait all day to get them to my bike. I stripped the rims of their decals and installed the Velox rim strips...which I had to buy separate...WTF!!! Since I had destroyed my rear Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX, I decided to install a set of brand new Specialized S-Works Roubaix Open Tubulars, with ultralite tubes. Why not right? Every gram counts.

I had not expected such the notable difference after switching these wheels; I was pleasantly surprised. Simply cruising down the street, in sneakers, one can feel how much more direct the delivery of power is and a total increase in overall stability. I reserved judgment for the next day, for my 20 mile commute to work, and for another 20 miles home! 

Before I had an opportunity to warm up, I found myself pushing harder and harder; these wheels seem rather provocative...they beg to be pushed. From a dead stop, hard acceleration or steep climb, it is obvious the rear wheel is far more torsionally rigid. Best example is when one attempts to push off the wall in a swimming pool, only to find out that the wall was much closer than you thought...there is simply no flex, almost instantaneous response and uninterrupted efficiency. The tires pleasantly surprised me as well; I assumed that since they were wider and higher volume, that they would be slower however, they seem to roll equally if not more efficient as my Open Corsa EVO CX's. Overall stability seems to have been improved, probably some to do with the higher volume casing, and they corner great. Speaking of cornering great, did I mention just how stiff the front end is? Way stiff!!! It appears as though many of my complaints about the Cannondale Slice Ultra fork have been improved by simple way of upgrading to the i9 wheel. It proves itself in most every situation, on straits or railing through turns; this front end is exponentially stiffer!

The i9 wheel upgrade has been one of the better improvements I have made; it has improved the ride in most every respect. Unless my speedometer is broken, I have noticed a 2-3 mph improvement on my average speed, and my new top speed is 44.1mph, thanks to the increased stability and aerodynamics. I am sure less rolling resistance helped too. 

With regards to the Slice Ultra fork, we aren't yet in the clear. The bike handles better now than before, and is definitely stiffer torsionally however, there is still some notable front end flex. Having upgraded everything but the fork, it is now safe to state that the Cannondale Slice Ultra could use some ******! In the coming weeks, there will be a Reynolds Ouzo Pro on order with my name on it!

BTW...I bought some 35mm film today and am going to experiment with taking pictures the old school way. Stay tuned!


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

you rock


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

carbon13 said:


> you rock


I do what I can, with what I've got. Thanks!


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

As promised, some pictures...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4637688#post4637688


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

Nice man, glad you are enjoying it. I have my new caad9 too now. I got the DT swiss Mon Chasseral's on there, FSA stem/bars, easton ec90 post, selle italia slr saddle...I think thats all so far. I love it so much. Perfect bike for me right now. I too will try to get some pics for this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

atrack24 said:


> Nice man, glad you are enjoying it. I have my new caad9 too now. I got the DT swiss Mon Chasseral's on there, FSA stem/bars, easton ec90 post, selle italia slr saddle...I think thats all so far. I love it so much. Perfect bike for me right now. I too will try to get some pics for this thread. :thumbsup:


We are in this together...CAAD9 Brothers For Life!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Love my 2007 CAAD9....RAW !!

To those complaining about "harsh"....just let 5 PSI out of your tyres.....I cant tell the difference from (good) carbon bike to my CAAD9....

cheers


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

LeDomestique said:


> Love my 2007 CAAD9....RAW !!
> 
> To those complaining about "harsh"....just let 5 PSI out of your tyres.....I cant tell the difference from (good) carbon bike to my CAAD9....
> 
> cheers


The few, the proud, the CAAD9 owners!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah, stick those pics up - i'm waiting for the white caad and mon chasserals...


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

Yea i gotta get my friend and his digital camera...I should have done it sooner, I'll get the pics asap!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm in the process to build up a Caad 9 as my back up bike with Campy flatbar shifter.


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

cool, look foward to seeing it....

I love when people on their super duper carbon bikes are like WOW what is that...and I'm all, dude its the caad9, and they're all oh damn, and I'm all yea it rides better than your bike for 1/3 the cost YO


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

atrack24 said:


> cool, look foward to seeing it....
> 
> I love when people on their super duper carbon bikes are like WOW what is that...and I'm all, dude its the caad9, and they're all oh damn, and I'm all yea it rides better than your bike for 1/3 the cost YO


BUMP!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

carbon13 said:


> you rock


+1 post pix please


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

*Francesca*


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

subscribing to this...looking at getting a caad 9-5 for my first bike possibly. 

Chad


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

I say do it, best value out there. Stiffest, most responsive bike ive ridden. I just put a new fork on mine with a carbon steerer, and with Shimano 105 its in the mid 16lb range.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

atrack24 said:


> I say do it, best value out there. Stiffest, most responsive bike ive ridden. I just put a new fork on mine with a carbon steerer, and with Shimano 105 its in the mid 16lb range.


going to get fitted tom, and then do a test ride

Chad


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

hopefully i will be picking up my CAAD9 5 this week or next (in silver), parts are taking forever to get here from the east coast.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Just yesterday, I managed to reassemble my CAAD9. I had broken my rear shift lever nearly a month ago and procrastinated as long as I could before sending it to Shimano for warranty replacement. I enjoyed the opportunity to ride it home from work with the smooth and precise shifting of Dura-Ace 7800!

I decided to experiment with shift cable and housing this time around, and have noticed some positive results. Having had such great experience with XTR cable housing on my Cannondale Prophet MX mountain bike, and ocnsidering I ride my CAAD9 most every day, rain or shine, I thought I would blend the two. End result is use of the XTR Teflon shift cables on the Dura-Ace shift housing. So far, I am yet to feel shifting and braking so positive and smooth. The teflon on the shift cables make every shift feel positive, precise and smooth. The brake cables, standard Dura-Ace, feel tight, firm and smooth...what a boost in overall response and confidence.

This bike is nearing completion; I have yet to fully upgrade my crankset, front derailleur, seatpost and fork. I am also looking into Road Tubeless for my i9's! Supposedly, the rolling resistance is as minimal as possible, and road feel and traction are increased exponentially...I can ride faster, smoother and more confident! I am almost sad it is almost over...my learning through upgrading my CAAD9 has been one of the most inspiring and educational experiences in my cycling career!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just pick up my Caad 9 tonight and will give it a run this weekend, this is my back up bike.

Bike set up
Centaur flatbar 10 spds 
Carbon handle bar
Record triple
Centaur cassette 
Record FD & Centaur RD
Mavic Ksyrium with Hutchinson tires


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

sweet i got mine a week ago yesterday, still contemplating swapping out the seat. but other then that it is great.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm running my old Fizik Aliante carbon seat on the Caad 9. Started with Caad 3, then 7 Six13 and now System Six ( current bike ) and the Caad 9 will be a commuter.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Latest and greatest...I have finally upgraded three of the four remaining drivetrain components on my CAAD9! I scored a 7800 Dura-Ace front derailleur, bottom bracket and crankset. The front derailleur was the least noticeable upgrade; the front chainrings shift well, however the Dura-Ace derailleur gave me greater and more confident lever feel over the original 105. I was shocked to see how much of an improvement the Dura-Ace crankset is over my upgraded Ultegra. The weight savings and increased stiffness equate to greater rotational ease. Clipped in or out, it is far easier and almost effortless to rotate my new Dura-Ace crankset...I'd imagine the bearings in the bottom bracket are smoother, as there is almost no resistance.

Unfortunately, I have not had an opportunity to torque test these components, however tomorrow is Saturday! I am planning a longer ride, for fun and R&D. I plan on experimenting with the effectiveness of my upgrades. I trust that I will observe greater ease of maintaining speed, accelerating and climbing, as I have already observed these things on short course.

I am so excited to continue riding my CAAD9; she is almost done...every few weeks, she becomes more fun and a little closer to completion.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I finally had an opportunity to thoroughly ride my CAAD9 with the new Dura-Ace crankset and bottom bracket! I'd start by saying that the improvement wasn't as durastic as my leap from 105 to Ultegra; the Ultegra crankset is a nice crankset for the money! Instantly, I noticed quicker and smoother shifting, and an overall quieter drivetrain. The bottom bracket bearings seem tighter, as in less play, but appear infinitely smoother. As for stiffness, I noticed some difference from the Ultegra, but not as much as when I upgraded to Ultegra from 105. On climbs and hard sprints, it is definitely easier to spin. I am glad I upgraded; the crank looks and feels amazing!

I also got new handlebar tape, as my black Salsa Goma tape was rather worn and torn. I ordered Specialized's Roubaix tape; it has a nice suede-like texture which doesn't get slippery and has a warm feel in my hands. It is all synthetic and somewhat gel-like, absorbing much of the front end's obnoxious high speed vibrations. Overall, it makes for a handlebar that is much more enjoyable to hold on to.

Last week, I ordered the Stan's Road Tubeless Bundle, which should arrive tomorrow afternoon. Too bad I will be out of town until the 31st! As soon as I get back, I will install it and experience road cycling the way it should be; fast, stable and smooth! As usual, I will keep you posted of every detail I observe.

In the mean time, enjoy these pictures of my near complete CAAD9...


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

damn looks good man!

I'll take some pictures of mine tomorrow, changed the saddle, bar tape, and flipped the stem.

sent you a PM about your seat post!

edit: what happens when your done with the CAAD9?......hmm?

Chad


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 very nice.
The reason you didn't notice any stiffness gain in the cranks is because the ultegras are stiffer.
l have seen some lab results and the ultegras although being heaver are stiffer than just about everything on the market.
Would l swap my ultegra cranks for dura ace in a heart beat.
Enjoy your great ride.


----------

